# My ratties



## bread_head (May 9, 2007)

As promised, pics of my lot  

My boys

Scabbers (how original :roll: :lol: ) black berkie, my little shy boy









Scabbers' brother, Schizo, black hoodie









Hello









Mmm, peas









My girlies

Ethel, agouti hooded









Ruby, Champagne self









Tina, Champagne self










All together


















My new babies

Phyllis, agouti berkshire dumbo rex









Midge, agouti roan rex









Am hoping to intro these babies to my other does next week 

Enjoy


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

aqawww THEY R SO CUTE!!!! I might have to come to your place and just steel them all!!!! lol.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Cutie Pies!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I love peeking-pics! Especially of the babies.


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

Awwe how adorable.


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

phyllis and midge are so cuuuute! awwwwww. i need to hurry up and move out and get a huge cage so i can get a few babies. i was at petsmart, where i adopted my girls, and saw a cute little black dumbo girl with a pink nose that i fell in love with! she looked too young to be separated from her mom though. and i know it's risky to adopt from petsmart but the average adopter doesn't provide adequate care so i figure i'm helping out a little darling.


----------



## bread_head (May 9, 2007)

Lizzydeztic, get the rattie, you know you want to


----------

